# 92 maxima engine idel



## ara (Nov 2, 2004)

This is driving me crazy and poor. At idel the engine's RPM runs high about 1600 and it fluctuates, drops to 1200 then back to 1600, back and forth, the computer says evrything is OK, changed bunch of parts fuel regulator, sensors, exhaust gasket, intake gasket, etc etc. what gives, any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

have you tried resetting the throttle body and IACV settings on the parts themselves?
sometimes they need some help. remove the IACV and clean it and see what happens.


----------



## ara (Nov 2, 2004)

*92 maxima idle problem*

Hey Matt93SE, thanks for your response, I just took out throttle body, cleaned it made sure nothing cloged and reinstaled it, with no damn luck. I have changed the IACV with another used unit with no help (does the same thing).
How do you reset the parts you mentioned? is it by disconecting the battery.
Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

there's procedures in the service manual to set the idle, and you do it by turning a screw on the IACV if I remember correctly, but it may be on the throttle body.

also make sure your coolant temp sensors are working properly (there's two. one for the ECU, one for the dash gauge)... if it's reading wrong, then it may think the engine is always cold and maintains a cold idle.

could also have a vacuum leak.. most of the time they drop the idle, but they might raise it in an oddball case- or you could have a loose hose going to a sensor that is affecting the idle...


----------

